
Collective clog control: Ants optimize traffic flow in excavation - bausano_michael
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/361/6403/672
======
bausano_michael
* summary article [1]

* related read about ant societies [2]

[1]:
[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/08/180816143231.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/08/180816143231.htm)
[2]:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/121819a0](https://www.nature.com/articles/121819a0)

